# دورة اساسيات الشبكة فيديو باللغة العربية



## m_zayed14 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
دورة اساسيات الشبكات فيديو باللغة العربية تعتبر مدخل مهم جدا لمن اراد ان يتعمق في هذا المجال الكبير

الدورة عبارة عن دروس باللغة العربية مقسمة الي 19 فيديو
كل رابط يحتوي علي فيديو منفصل 
المساحة تتراوح ما بين 2 و 20 ميجا لكل رابط

الفيديو الاول 

للتحميل اضغط هنا 

الفيديو الثاني 

للتحميل اضغط هنا 

الفيديو الثالث

 للتحميل اضغط هنا 

باقي الفيديوهات بالترتيب

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-20_11_13217481021-rar.html

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-20_11_13217483541-rar.html

وسيتم اضافة باقي الروابط حين اتمام رفعها ان شاء الله


----------



## hat3m (23 يناير 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## engineer (25 يناير 2014)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

